# Wtf? Paul Gilbert signature Iceman?



## Mastodon (May 10, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ibanez-Paul-Gil...ryZ33043QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Donnie (May 10, 2006)

Yep. Somewhere, maybe on his website, there is a list(with pics) of all his various models.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 10, 2006)

Too bad it's not a destroyer or have a maple fretboard.


----------



## noodles (May 10, 2006)




----------



## Metal Ken (May 10, 2006)

i like how they dont take any secured forms of payment for the auction


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (May 10, 2006)

noodles said:


>



DAMN THATS SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## Shawn (May 10, 2006)

That is pretty cool. Nice find.


----------



## Mastodon (May 10, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> i like how they dont take any secured forms of payment for the auction



Yeah even if I had the money, I don't trust that auction enough to buy it.

Oh and apparently Paul's website now has an "welcome and enter" page with a picture of him playing this guitar with a drill:





His has block inlays though.


----------



## Mark. A (May 11, 2006)

He kinda looks like Friedman there..


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 11, 2006)

:OOOOOO






Good lord that's an awesome guitar, and even more awesome because it's for his wedding \m/

He really cleans up well too, looks really nice in the tux \m/

Oh and here's the Gilbert models.


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (May 11, 2006)

thats so nice. good wedding present ibanez!


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 11, 2006)

Paul's had a lot of cool signature models over the years. There's more pictures on the "Endorsees" page at Ibanez Register.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 11, 2006)

As an aside, did you guys see the news section on the site.. he's going to be doing his first instrumental only CD \m/


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (May 11, 2006)

damn. i looked at the pauil stanley icemans! iceman gas.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 11, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:



> :OOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's really sweet...


----------



## b3n (May 11, 2006)

Best Gilbert model ever:






PGM 90th


----------



## Mark. A (May 11, 2006)

I'll take the PGM300WH thanks

Or the PGM100 with floyd


----------



## bostjan (May 11, 2006)




----------



## Mark. A (May 11, 2006)

What's the point in those two, like is one baritone? Tuned differently?


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 11, 2006)

Mark. A said:


> What's the point in those two, like is one baritone? Tuned differently?


 
Possibly. Other options for double necks are one fixed bridge and one trem, one 6 and one 12, one 6 and one 7, one fretted and one fretless or one guitar and one bass.

My best guess from that picture is different tunings or one's a baritone.


----------



## Shawn (May 11, 2006)

b3n said:


> Best Gilbert model ever:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think the PGM 90th is one of the nicest 6-string guitars Ibanez has ever made.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 11, 2006)

Shawn said:


> I think the PGM 90th is one of the nicest 6-string guitars Ibanez has ever made.


It's got binding and an ebony fretboard, yes it is.


----------



## Mastodon (May 11, 2006)

bostjan said:


>



Grrr...that one is in the video of him playing Scarified in the spacesuit.

It pisses me off because everything is symetrical except for the inlays!

The bottom necks in lays need to have the points pointing upwards.



_) _) _)


Sorta like that.


----------



## bostjan (May 11, 2006)

All I know is that the fourth string on the lower neck looks weird.


----------



## Drew (May 11, 2006)

bostjan said:


> All I know is that the fourth string on the lower neck looks weird.



I was wondering that myself - it looks like he's got one thick string with thin ones around it, a la a Chapman Stick.


----------



## zimbloth (May 11, 2006)

b3n said:


> Best Gilbert model ever:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree more. Hands down the best, perhaps the nicest Ibanez model period other than the 7CST


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (May 11, 2006)

bostjan said:


>



hahah sweet.



b3n said:


> Best Gilbert model ever:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd agreee with that


----------



## noodles (May 11, 2006)

I guess I'm the only one who thinks that the painted f-holes look stupid?


----------



## Akrin (May 11, 2006)

noodles said:


> I guess I'm the only one who thinks that the painted f-holes look stupid?



Yes.


----------



## Mastodon (May 11, 2006)

Yep.


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (May 12, 2006)

noodles said:


> I guess I'm the only one who thinks that the painted f-holes look stupid?



when i first saw them i thought the same, not anymore


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (May 13, 2006)

damn iv been looking at the current pgm... i think i want it. badly


----------



## Donnie (May 13, 2006)

^ I've been wanting one for some time now too.


----------



## Mastodon (May 13, 2006)

Only Ibby left that has a maple neck isn't it?


----------



## Jesse (May 13, 2006)

that PGM90th is a beast


----------



## Donnie (May 13, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Only Ibby left that has a maple neck isn't it?


I do belive so.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 13, 2006)

Donnie said:


> I do belive so.


That's why I want it so much ... uhhhh it's so nice.


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (May 14, 2006)

agreed. now that donnie is getting one, he must do a full review for us, with heapppppppppps of pics 

please


----------



## Vegetta (May 21, 2006)

noodles said:


> I guess I'm the only one who thinks that the painted f-holes look stupid?




nope

I actually met Paul once - nice guy


----------



## Jason (May 25, 2006)

noodles said:


> I guess I'm the only one who thinks that the painted f-holes look stupid?



nope that makes 2 of us


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Jun 10, 2006)

crazy...


----------

